# Osin Blue's new agility harness



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Love it! 

Got her the 'new' Lucy style, seemed to fit her better with that long/lean thing going on. And got fitted by the person working for the company so must be right. So many different fabrics and colors and then to personalize with the name (or whatever  ) http://www.brilliantk9.com/


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice! I really like it


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Such a nice looking pup...I'm partial to sables, but warming up to blacks


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice! She's beautiful ... and I love her name!


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

She looks so stylish and in vogue!! What a beautiful girl:wub:


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought pics could only be 800 pixels. Did that board rule go away? If so, I would love to post bigger, more clear pics of my dogs too!

And that looks a little like Nara's old SAR harness...just a bit:


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

What a beautiful girl in her new harness! Which Lucy size did you get? I've only seen it up to medium on the website.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LuvWorkingGSDs said:


> What a beautiful girl in her new harness! Which Lucy size did you get? I've only seen it up to medium on the website.


This is the Large, they just started making them in Large cause initially the Lucy started up for the tiny long backed dogs like Corgi's and Dachshunds. But though my Osin's legs are alot longer  the proportions of her long back had the Lucy look and fit better. Think alot of Border Collies are also getting fitted out. The Lucy in Large is new so is hard to find on the website. If you go to the Large harness link BrilliantK9 Harness Large fits 50 to 70 lb dogs and scroll down under all the fabrics/prints there is a drop down part that allows you to pick the Lucy OR the Regular harness.

They have TONS of different fabrics and colors, will make up any of them for you in the size you end up with. They have video's about the fit but look at how the harness sits on the dog rather than what they are saying when they put to harnesses on.

Odin's mom set him up in this cool neon green that shows up so well against the black.










If your dog is much bigger than 75 pounds, you may have to talk them into making them in Extra Large 

This shows that pattern on Odin's and also the regular (not Lucy) option.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey there.... Been off here forever it seems! Anyway, love the harness & I use greens alot on Skyrah being a black sable. I'm yet to run a harness on her & prob the only agility person in this neck of the woods that don't. Worried would encourage pulling. 8/ This company is great & they make alot of great items! I share a class with one of their fun little agility dogs. 8)


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

My phone pics so not the greatest but ta da..... this is miss Lucy! =) So how your cool harness got it's style name. LOL


----------

